# Re: allergic reaction to progesterone injection



## Tutu (Aug 7, 2012)

I am taking PIO ever 3rd day in combination with pessaries and i have noticed a pinkish cluster of lumps across one of my my bum cheeks but not at the injection site/area. It looks like an allergic reaction reaction. The only other 'new' medication in my regime is 10mg prednisolone.
I am also on 75mg aspirin, 6mg progynova, clexane 40mg and 400mg utrogeston twice a day. I have used theses all in the past and have not had lumps on my bum.

Could I have had an allergic reaction to the progesterone injection/ prednisolone? 


Thanks

Tutu xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Prednisolone dampens the immune system and we give high doses of steroids to treat allergic reactions, so it is highly unlikely to have an allergic reaction to prednisolone.
You might be allergic to the oil in the injection and perhaps without the prednisolone your reaction might be far worse. 
I would discuss with your clinic.


----------



## Tutu (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks Holly

I have been taken the PIO injections every 3rd day for 3+ weeks now. Would an allergic reaction appear instantly or build up over time before it's visible??

I've emailed my clinic. Fingers crossed its nothing to worry about 


Tutu xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Are the lumps where you have previously injected the oil at any time? If so it is quite common for a lump to form as the oil is designed to stay in the muscle and release the drug slowly. They will go very slowly.

Or is it a rash on the skin?

You also need to look at your injection technique - make sure you are doing a proper zig zag technique IM injection so there is little leakage of the oil into the skin layer. 
What I mean by a zig zag or z-track technique is that you pull the surface flesh 1- 2 inches to one side and hold it there before you insert the needle into the muscle, inject and then allow the flesh to return to it's normal position - this makes the oil stay in the muscle and not leak to the surface.
http://nursingcrib.com/nursing-notes-reviewer/fundamentals-of-nursing/z-track-method/

/links


----------



## Tutu (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks holly for that link.

DH gives me the injection( he was taught how to do it by the nurse) but wonder if he forgets to hold skin taut! I don't pay much attention to when he gives it as it is painful and i send my myself into Lala land until its over!  

I have had odd lump at the injection site which does disperse by itself. Should I massage the site afterwards? All women on here using gestone, massage area afterwards to disperse it?

The blotchy/lumpy skin was further down bum cheek in horizontal line. It has now disappeared. Wonder if it was the oil leaking into skin!
The clinic said it was nothing to worry about but to stop injections if it gets worse.

Tutu x


----------

